# Need help to decide on what Mod to get



## Mattvdm (25/8/15)

Hey guys

I have been vaping for a year now, i have an I stick 30w. 

I would like get a TC mod. I am looking at the IPV D2, Sig 75 TC and the CLoupor GT. 

which one should I get? The cloupor is dual battery, but with their reputation I am a bit hesitant to get it.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/8/15)

I would go with the new IPV D2. But it is totally up to you.It is a solid device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

I have an IPV D2 and love it so far. Small and solid. Has a Yihi board, which has an excellent reputation. Charges on board or you can easily switch the battery. Can run Kanthal, Nickel and Titanium.


----------



## moonunit (25/8/15)

Was in the same boat and ended up getting the Koopor, it is the smallest 18650 TC mod I could find and the cheapest but it is one of the better looking and it came with a free rubber sleeve.

The Cloupor was a very close second option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (25/8/15)

Welcome to the forum @Mattvdm 
Congrats on the year of vaping!
Hope you get the right advice - i cant help you unfortunately, i am yet to climb on the temp control train
All the best and let us know how it goes


----------



## ChadB (25/8/15)

Also looking at a new mod, would the IPV D2 work with a dripper? Looking at getting the billow V2 with it, it seems awesome. Just need to learn how to perfect coils


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Also looking at a new mod, would the IPV D2 work with a dripper? Looking at getting the billow V2 with it, it seems awesome. Just need to learn how to perfect coils


For sure it will work with a dripper. Drippers are far easier to coil and wick than tanks. Here it is with the Sapor dripper:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChadB (25/8/15)

Andre said:


> For sure it will work with a dripper. Drippers are far easier to coil and wick than tanks. Here it is with the Sapor dripper:



Awesome, thanks for the reply. Just asking as a friend of mine also has an iStick 50w and was told he needed a 100w mod for a dripper.
Need to get rid of my 50w first then i'll get the IPV D2 with the Billow V2, not 100% set on drippers as of yet but i'm sure in a while I will be  
Thanks again.


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

Mattvdm said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have been vaping for a year now, i have an I stick 30w.
> 
> ...


@Mattvdm I'm using an ipv4 and I'm pleased w/ it.I saw smy is ready to go w/ a 170w t.c. that looks nice and 3f vapes is pricing it at 70 bucks.there are so many deals out there. Good luck.


----------



## whatalotigot (26/8/15)

D2 is a great device. I would say go for it. for the Price. 

The sig 75. would be a great buy.. Sigelei has a great reputation man. Either one of these is gonna tickle your fancy I promise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (26/8/15)

Consider the Evic VTC Mini too. It'll be out soon and is quite competitive to the IPV D2, while having a regular mini usb port that can be used to update firmware

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Also looking at a new mod, would the IPV D2 work with a dripper? Looking at getting the billow V2 with it, it seems awesome. Just need to learn how to perfect coils


It is a perfect combination with the Billow V2 and will work with drippers as well.Mutation X4 Mini or Big mutation x 4.All very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Paradise (26/8/15)

I'd suggest a istick 100w always room to advance in RDA and bigger tanks option yet still able to vape as you always have done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (26/8/15)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! Either going with the IPV D2 or the Evic mini, the istick 100w is just a bit too big for what I want it for.
I appreciate all your replies.


----------



## Mattvdm (27/8/15)

Thanks for all the assistance guys, went with an IPV4. Got it second hand for a good price really excited for my new vape experience. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------

